# Fine, poofy, flyaway facial hair - HELP



## JANEOC (Aug 28, 2009)

Izzie my 18 month old tri sable (now nearly all cream) has extremely fine, hair which doesn't seem to grow on her face. The groomer hasn't touched it in months. The hair on the rest of her body is growing (I keep it in a longer puppy clip). The hair stands on end on the top of her head and won't lay flat. Has any one had this problem and if so will her hair thicken with age and lie flat or am I stuck keeping it really, really short. 

I also have a black and white 1 year old who has totally different thick hair so I know there are different hair types with Havanese.


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Snoopy is exactly the same (except he's only 4 1/2 months old), tri colored. His facial hair is very fine, and does not appear to be growing --- much. I'm interested in the responses you get.

Cheers!

Jim and Lynda and Snickers and the new P&P machine Snoopy.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

When Milo was young his very silky fine hair on his head started to disappear. I remember being terrified that he'd be the only bald hav out there. I even threatened to create doggie toupees for him. Once he got a little older it grew back just fine. It's still baby fine and silky, unlike Bailey who has the most profuse coat.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie has baby fine hair on her head also, and also got nearly bald in the spring. It has grown back but is really thin and not long enough on the top for a top knot yet. The rest of her is thick thick thick.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Abby's facial hair just doesn't seem to grow, either! All of her hair has been thin since we got her as an eight month old but in the past year or less it has thickened up - finally! She was three in June! Her hair has never been cut except for a little right above her eyes but that is the section that never seems to get longer than 1 1/2 inches no matter how long we wait. I'd really like to know why or if there is anything we can do about it but it does help to know she's not the only one with this problem!!!


----------

